# 1996 NISSAN KING CAB 4X4 BRUTAL FUEL ECONOMY



## RALPHNEDNA (Jan 11, 2010)

I am looking for some feedback from owners of same vehicle. I have a 1996 Nissan extenda cab SE 4x4 with 3.0 l engine and auto transmission. the truck has 120000km on the clock. I have installed Amsoil syn lubricants in the engine, differentials, transfer case. I have installed new plugs. This truck gets 9mpg in town and on the highway it gets 15-16mpg. It starts and runs beautifully, but is simply atrocious in fuel. I also installed a K/N air filter. I shudder to think what it would be like for economy without these changes. I have tried to get info on this truck but not a great amount available. If you owne done of these in the past or present my question to you is: Were they all pigs on gas? Or is mine the king of the Hogs? Timing is bang on, by the way and the O2 sensor checked out OK... Love the truck but hate the economy.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the codes 

they are not known for there economy...

reduce your weight ,heat and tire width..

check brakes for dragging..


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

My hardbody is a '95 VG30e, 3.0 liter 6 but I have 5 speed manual. I consistently get 22-23mpg on the highway until I hit the turnpike and start driving 80-85 mph ( then it drops to about 17). I don't know what my city mileage is, I only check when I'm road tripping to Texas.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might have a injector (or 2) stuck open and dumping fuel.. can you smell gas?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Take those monster truck tires off!


----------



## wiley94 (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a 94 V6 4x4 with the manual tranny and beetween the stock size tires and one size larger it's the same on fuel. About 10 in the city and 15 on the freeway at best! That's about as good as it gets...


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey man, if it's any consolation, the fuel economy of my '97 4 cylinder 4WD...SUCKS ! And I drive very conservatively. No jack-rabbit starts, no red line in every gear...that kinda' thing. 

At least you got 6 cylinders.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the codes willy...


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hell i'm running a cam, headers, hi flow cat, 2.25" catback, 15 degree ignition timing, and 3 degree advance on my cam and I'm getting 20-21 combo miles.....on my 337,000 mile Z24i 4 cyl.....


----------



## wiley94 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not complaining or anything. I've owned this truck for 10 years and still love it just as much now as I did back then! My grandfather bought it brand new, so when I bought it from him I asked what kind of mileage to expect and he told me he got around 16 to 17mpg. What's funny is my wife's car gets around 36 miles to the gallon and I'd rather drive the truck any day of the week!!! Hey zanegrey, is there a way to check the codes without taking it into a shop? I'd like to double check on a couple other things.


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/140369-how-check-your-ecu-error-codes.html

sticky on the main page


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the top of this hb forum is a sticky


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Im getting 6 Mpg so dont feel bad... Im thinking its because my thermostat is stuck open... Gotta get that replaced.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

there is no way a sticky thermostat is causing the vehicle to get 6 miles to the gallon..

did u read the codes ?


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Doesn't there have to be a check engine light on for there to be codes. Either way im gunna run out and check it out right now. Thank! BTW- Can you send me the pic of that center console? Mine is trash and I am still interested in yours.


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Also I have 31x10.5x15's on it. And there is a bad exaust gasket right before my cat. is this just destroying my gas millage?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

no there does not have to be a light on..

the system will store trouble codes..

i did send the console pic a couple of weeks ago .. i assumed you were not interested since i did not hear from you..i guess it got lost in the (e)mail..

you will have to resend me your email addy as i delete email addresses for security reasons..


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

1. replace fuel filter if old
2. dump a can of b12 into your tank at 1/2 to 1/4 full...run till empty
3. seafoam threw the brake booster if not done within the last 25k miles.
4.check drag...brakes, air presser in tires, don't hurt to repack the wheel bearings ether. 

mine gets 14-18 town and 18-24 on the road...


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

I replaced my thermostat and that has helped alot, but I dont think Im all the way to running efficiently. I will check those things, I need to do plugs, wires ect to.


----------



## 92 GSR-4 (Oct 10, 2009)

Not to hijack this thread...but I'm concerned with my mileage also. I filled the tank up all the way and only got 200 miles out of it.... I'm also on 31x10.5x15's and they seem HUGE. They poke out of the wheel wells greatly! I'm having a tough time finding out the stock rim size... I have a sticker that says P235 75 R15, yet I hear the 31x10.5x15's are the correct size for a V-6 4WD....any thoughts?

If anyone has some stock rims they want to trade, these are all-aluminum except the caps and just need a little polishing.


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

I like mine enought that I am willing to pay i guess... I have head that those tires were offered as an option from the factory from a couple of websites... Which is weird because I thought it was technically illegal to have the tires coming out that far without a bigger mudflap. Anyway, my rims are definatly not stock! 13 MPG seems to be pretty much average... I think the factory only said 14 city (atleast on my 95 hardbody 4x4 V6.)


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

92 GSR-4 said:


> Not to hijack this thread...but I'm concerned with my mileage also. I filled the tank up all the way and only got 200 miles out of it.... I'm also on 31x10.5x15's and they seem HUGE. They poke out of the wheel wells greatly! I'm having a tough time finding out the stock rim size... I have a sticker that says P235 75 R15, yet I hear the 31x10.5x15's are the correct size for a V-6 4WD....any thoughts?
> 
> If anyone has some stock rims they want to trade, these are all-aluminum except the caps and just need a little polishing.


Those don't look like 31's... they look like 33" super swampers. That or you have extended axles.


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Here is mine... These are definatly 31x10.5x15 on mine. ( i am trying to buy new ones for cheap right now these are getting bald! hehe)


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry for another post but also where did you get those rails on the bed? I am looking for caps (having a hard time finding any) but those rails may be nice to! Your truck is looking nice with those!


----------



## 92 GSR-4 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey, lets take this onto my thread so we dont jack this one: http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/156943-my-v6-4wd-auto-tansmission-experience-2.html

I'm posting my response there!


----------

